# Best Aftermarket Heatsink for OC 2500k?



## kimbahpnam

Hey guys, I ordered my 2500k and need to know which heatsink will work best with an OC'd 2500k.  I'll probably push it past 4.5ghz. Is there something is both effective and quiet?

Also what is the best Arctic silver type compound to use?


----------



## Shane

Budget?


----------



## kimbahpnam

No budget really.

It's a cooler, but what about the H70?


----------



## JordyAtkins

Does it need to be a heatsink, with them overclocked speeds it might be good to consider a watercooled set up, so the H70 seems a good option, and still isn't overly priced


----------



## salvage-this

The H70 is a great cooler but from what I have heard the Sandy Bridge series Overclocks like mad on air.  I would save a few bucks and go for a high quality air cooler.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242006
^paired with a fan or two of your choice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055


----------



## kimbahpnam

thanks for the input.  Going with the H70 with a rebate offered right now.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Like salvage posted the Noctua NH-D14 is prolly the best aircooler right now.  3 downfalls though are 1 its price, 2 its size, and 3 is so damn ugly lol.  But its get the job done.  I know a few people who bought the H70 and said they get better cooling on air, and that the h50 and 70 dont meet what they claim to do which is why I didnt go that route.  the higher end Xigmateck coolers work nice, I use the Dark Knight, it keeps me coll with a full 1ghz overclock.  I know thats nothing compared to what Sandy Bridge can handle but its good for me


----------



## an0nym0us

5ghz (so far) on a i7 2600K with HT & all cores enabled using a Hyper 212+ and Arctic Silver Ceramique. There's no need for an expensive cooler for these things, they run cool out of the box.


----------



## memory

an0nym0us said:


> 5ghz (so far) on a i7 2600K with HT & all cores enabled using a Hyper 212+ and Arctic Silver Ceramique. There's no need for an expensive cooler for these things, they run cool out of the box.



What are your temps running at 5.0ghz?  Is that a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## WhiteTree

If I were to get an i5 2500k and overclock the graphics from 1.1 Ghz to 1.4 Ghz (to match i7 2600k speeds) would I even need an aftermarket cooler at all? (Trying to decide if it's really worth it, since I mostly likely wouldn't be overclocking the CPU cores.)

(I've looked at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 - which is only $30 + $8 shipping, but I really wouldn't mind saving that money either.)

[edit]
(Sorry for the small thread hijack. Have been wanting to ask this, but it didn't seem worth its own thread.)


----------



## Drenlin

WhiteTree said:


> If I were to get an i5 2500k and overclock the graphics from 1.1 Ghz to 1.4 Ghz (to match i7 2600k speeds) would I even need an aftermarket cooler at all? (Trying to decide if it's really worth it, since I mostly likely wouldn't be overclocking the CPU cores.)
> 
> (I've looked at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 - which is only $30 + $8 shipping, but I really wouldn't mind saving that money either.)
> 
> [edit]
> (Sorry for the small thread hijack. Have been wanting to ask this, but it didn't seem worth its own thread.)


It'll be fine. Cheaper here though:
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop...01100300U033_BBV3952P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!




As for the H-70, it may have liquid in it, but it's nowhere near being capable of what an actual water cooling setup can do. It's equivalent to a high-mid air cooler. You can get a good air cooler that will out-perform it for less money. This is a good list:
http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------



## Shane

*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B
*
OR

*Prolimatech Super Mega*

With 2x high CFM quality fans.




> As for the H-70, it may have liquid in it, but it's nowhere near being capable of what an actual water cooling setup can do. It's equivalent to a high-mid air cooler. You can get a good air cooler that will out-perform it for less money. This is a good list:
> http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm



I agree with him,I had a Cool IT ECO A.L.C. which is soppose to be just that little bit better than a H50,and it was a pile of crap,Yes it gives you low idle tempretures but as soon as you overclock and put it under some load it just is not good enough.

Cant beat a good air cooler imo.


----------



## Russ88765

kimbahpnam said:


> Hey guys, I ordered my 2500k and need to know which heatsink will work best with an OC'd 2500k.  I'll probably push it past 4.5ghz. Is there something is both effective and quiet?
> 
> Also what is the best Arctic silver type compound to use?


Arctic Silver 5 is the most popular compound period. It's all in how you use it though, too much or too little and you won't be a happy customer.



WhiteTree said:


> If I were to get an i5 2500k and overclock the graphics from 1.1 Ghz to 1.4 Ghz (to match i7 2600k speeds) would I even need an aftermarket cooler at all? (Trying to decide if it's really worth it, since I mostly likely wouldn't be overclocking the CPU cores.)
> 
> (I've looked at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 - which is only $30 + $8 shipping, but I really wouldn't mind saving that money either.)
> 
> [edit]
> (Sorry for the small thread hijack. Have been wanting to ask this, but it didn't seem worth its own thread.)


Great cooler, it's the go to for cheaper heatsinks of a sideways design. I opted for a second fan though so it will make temps go down more. It will block ram with tall heatsinks, but will fit comfortably in the case with an inch or two away from the side window.


----------



## an0nym0us

memory said:


> What are your temps running at 5.0ghz?  Is that a 24/7 overclock?



I'm idling at 40 on my coolest core and 48 on my hottest one. Under load like Black Ops, I get about 62 across the board, its 24/7 stable so far.


----------

